# We would like to plan a trip to the East Coast... suggestions please.



## skimble (Jul 31, 2008)

Our kids are getting to the age where they can probably appreciate:
1.  Great geological/geographical landmarks
2.  Great historical landmarks
3.  Interesting and unique Beach settings.

We're from California, and our typical vacations are to the beach-- Pacific, cold water, but great surf.  We've been to the Rockies and the Sierra Nevadas.  
We're planning to take the kids to the East Coast in 2010 (a Tugger  plan early.)  
We plan to take about a month to survey the east coastal region.  In terms of a basic plan, we know we want to experience the Florida coast, and we would like to get up to Virginia and DC.  Otherwise, we're open to suggestions.  We will likely drive from location to location, but we want to stick to timeshares.
If you could plan 4 weeks, trying only to stay in timeshares along the East coast, which four locations would give the best and most diversified experience?  (we're flexible enough to use RCI Points or hotels to stay 3 or 4 days in must see locations.) 
Thanks!


----------



## Conan (Jul 31, 2008)

For history-you-can-visit along the East coast (and omitting Boston, New York, Philadelphia and D.C. as too far from warm-water beaches), how about:

St. Augustine, FL (a nice beach scene and America's oldest city)

Savannah, GA (handsome city with southern character and history; near Jekyll Island, GA and Hilton Head, SC (summer only to swim)

Charleston, SC (more southern character and history, including the first shot of the Civil War; near Myrtle Beach (summer only))

Colonial Williamsburg (authentic re-creation; near gaudy Virgina Beach(summer only))


----------



## Werner (Jul 31, 2008)

1.  The Maine coast is unlike the rest of the east coast shoreline (and it has real lobster, not those warm water impostors.) but getting a TS on the coast in summer could be tough.  

2.  If you want to see a bit of inland New England try Vermont (Trapp Family Lodge, the Eagles Resort, Smuggler's Notch).  There is a lot of history in the Champlain Valley (Fort Ticonderoga, Mount Independence, Lake George) 

3.  New Hampshire's White Mountains and the Cog Railway to the top of Mt. Washington.  

4.  and Boston, of course for history; and its a nice little city.

All are further north than you listed but not unreasonable for a 4 week vacation, one in florida, one in the carolinas, one Mid Atlantic and one in New England.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 31, 2008)

I think you have to go to DC. My hubby and I were there for only 4 days last year and we didn't see even one tenth of what we'd like to see. The museums are free (all the Smithsonians) and huge, the war memorials and presidential memorials and the cematary at Arlington, so relevant to American history and very powerful.
Liz


----------



## dopeyfav (Jul 31, 2008)

There is so much history along the East Coast, you can't go wrong in that respect.  You can easily spend 2 weeks on the DC area and not see everything.  Williamsburg is an easy drive from DC. I would suggest this area.

Of course the northern coast is great; you could begin in Maine and drive down the coast as far as you are interested in seeing.  Lots & lots of historical sites and the coastline is wonderful.

Good luck with you plans.
Rhonda


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 31, 2008)

I would find it tough to stay in any of these places for one week of a 4 week vacation. IMO the best spots to hit are:

Mt. Washington NH
Boston Mass
Cape Cod National Seashore
NYC
Philadelphia
Washington DC
Williamsburg VA
A few days checking out OBX 
A few days driving down 17 through Charleston SC and Savannah GA
St. Augustine FL
Orlando FL
South Beach Miami FL
The Keys

JMO, I'm sure others will disagree completely.


----------



## CarlK (Jul 31, 2008)

So many places so little time!  I just booked a 3 week holiday for May 2009 staying at Wyndham timeshares in Myrtle Beach SC, Edisto Island SC, Lake Lure NC, and the Glade in Tenessee.  We have never been to that part of the country so we are looking forward to exploring these areas.  And, of course gas prices will be a lot cheaper then. 

Carl


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 31, 2008)

Carl, how did you manage to book consecutive weeks? What exchange company did you use? I haven't done consecutive weeks except once (SFX) and I don't remember how we got that one to work.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## applegirl (Jul 31, 2008)

skimble,

every family should have a good visit to Washington D.C. at least once.  I'd encourange you to spend as much as a week just in this area. As far as timeshare properties go, I think you are really limiting yourself. That will put you out of the mix for Phillie, NYC and most of New England!  Why go all that way and miss out on these places?

Janna


----------



## skimble (Jul 31, 2008)

applegirl said:


> skimble,
> 
> every family should have a good visit to Washington D.C. at least once.  I'd encourange you to spend as much as a week just in this area. As far as timeshare properties go, I think you are really limiting yourself. That will put you out of the mix for Phillie, NYC and most of New England!  Why go all that way and miss out on these places?
> 
> Janna



All the suggestions are wonderful.  
This is one of those things I was wondering about... the things I'd miss if I limit our trip to timesharing.  
On the positive side, it sounds like Williamsburg and Cape Cod are places we must see.  And, isn't there a timeshare in NY?  (I'm not too sure about taking our kids to New York.)  And, while I realize it's hard to travel without spending a lot, I've noticed that big city travel tends to lend itself to higher costs-- mainly because nearly all entertainment and site-seeing is cost based.  Whereas, if you go to the beach, mountains, some museums, or landmarks, the entertainment is typically inexpensive or free.  
I've heard you have to pay to pee in NY.


----------



## Werner (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree that trying to do a touring vacation using timeshares is difficult.  We toured the central coast region of California from Avila Beach and it meant lots of driving over the same roads day after day (beautiful roads though).  We did have some success touring the Tucson/Sonora Desert region from a TS in Tucson because it was centrally located and we could go off in a different direction every day.  

There are quite a few timeshares in Williamsburg, Va and Virginia Beach and of course many in the Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head area but it starts getting thin the further north you go.  

Good Luck,


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 1, 2008)

I am an east coast girl.

DC for sure so much to do and it's free and that by itself is a week. Williamburg is a few hours away as is Virginia Beach. There is a TS in Alexandria VA about 6 miles outside of DC and  Residence Inn. Traffic is pretty bad but there Metro is great.  

We did the Chesapeake Bay Bridge to VB for 2 days(boardwalk where you can bike or roller blade) and then a week in Williamburg and the best IMHO Busch Gardens.We love Colonial Williamsburgh and you can visit Jamestown. IN VB there is a place called Motor World our boys loved. It is a go kart track. http://www.vbmotorworld.com

http://www.vbfun.com/visitors/theBeachLife.asp

http://www.history.org  Colonial Williamsburg 

http://www.visitwilliamsburg.com/williamsburg-attractions/index.aspx   Water Country and Williamsburg attractions


Myrtle Beach SC is between DC and FLorida and you could spend a few days there. Lots to do for kids and teens.

For Florida- plan at least 2 days in the keys if you aren't staying there. There are lots of timeshares in Ft Lauderdale and Pompano Beach which is 20 minutes from Miami. You can do an everglades airboat tour on the way to the Keys. Also in the keys:  http://www.theaterofthesea.com

In a few hours you can get to other areas of Florida. We love the gulf side beaches and have been from Tampa to Marco Island but I think there is more action for the kids on the Atlantic side. 

If you were staying near Cocoa Beach I highly recommend a visit to Nasa.


----------



## Conan (Aug 1, 2008)

If you have RCI points, you can generally get Manhattan Club if you book on the 10-months-ahead date.

You pay a daily housekeeping charge, I think $10 or $15 per day depending on Studio or 1-BR.
Budget another $40 or so per day for parking (not necessarily at MC but there are commercial lots in the area).

Beyond that, Manhattan is not especially expensive for a tourist unless you buy Broadway tickets (or shop!!).  There are hundreds of restaurants (especially ethnic - - Thai, Chinese, and many more) that cost less than you'd pay at a Red Lobster or Applebees near home.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 1, 2008)

My wife is in love with Newport, Rhode Island.  It really is lovely, lots of history, and some of the best seafood on earth.  The summer jazz festival is world renowned. You can also watch the cruise ships coming in and out.


----------



## skimble (Aug 1, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> I am an east coast girl.
> 
> DC for sure so much to do and it's free and that by itself is a week. Williamburg is a few hours away as is Virginia Beach. There is a TS in Alexandria VA about 6 miles outside of DC and  Residence Inn. Traffic is pretty bad but there Metro is great.
> 
> ...



I'm a total West Coast guy.  I don't think there are as many "must do" things here.  The number of things to do and see seem pretty overwhelming.  

I'm beginning to think it might be better to do a Southeast trip, then plan another Northeast trip some other year.


----------



## DonM (Aug 1, 2008)

skimble said:


> All the suggestions are wonderful.
> I've heard you have to pay to pee in NY.



Only if you're from California.


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm assuming this is during summer break when you say 'take the kids for 1 month'.  I would not do SE Florida in the summer--it will be very hot--SE Florida/the keys etc would be great for a spring break vacation.  My kids loved the Williamsburg area/ great battlefields to explore/Busch Gardens/Chesapeake Bay Bridge.  From there you are only about 1 1/2-2 hr to Washington DC which would be awesome if your kids love history--historical landmarks etc.  I would start with those 2 areas and then decide if you want to head north or south--depending on the age of your kids and other interests you have as a family.  Florida may be too much to add to an East Coast Trip as you have the whole Disney/Orlando area, the Space Coast, the entire Gulf area, the Keys etc.  Hope its great whatever you decide--Dawn


----------



## Holly in South Jersey (Aug 1, 2008)

*Philly  area (sorta)TS*

If you want to visit Philly, there are TS in AC and Brigantine. Hop on the AC expressway and you can be to Philly in an hour and a half or so. 

My DD owns at Flagship, which I found underwhelming, but she was in the unrenovated part. 

BTW, this is my first TUG post! I joined a little while ago, and have spent hours reading and learning.

Holly


----------



## elaine (Aug 1, 2008)

*I would start or end my trip in DC or NYC*

You could fly in or out of DC or NYC (if you can get the Wyndham Alex. TS--go for it--perfect location and you can easily spend a week in DC area--same for Manhattan Club-you don't have to spend a lot of $ in either city--they have the same Subway sandwich, Fudruckers, and pizza is just a few bucks). IF you can't get MC, then I would just fly to DC (sa NYC hotels are $$) and stay in a TS or even a hotel for 3-4 days--there are tons of Suite Style hotels near Dulles airport that won't break the bank ($129 a night or so in summer). Metro is simple and easy to use. 

Either before/after DC I would spend 1 week at TS in Wllmsbg (a number of nice ones and a pretty easy summer trade). It's 4 hrs from DC. In Wllmbg, you have Colonial stuff and Jamestown and Yorktown, plus Busch Gardends and you are less than 1 hr from VA Beach, so you could do a day trip.  A great full-week place.

Then, I would continue South and do a week at either a NC beach or Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head--you can get to NC beaches in 2-4 hrs, MB is 5ish and HHI in 8.

From HHI, north Fla (JAX) is 3 hours---the Fort in St. Aug. is a must see, if in the area.  From JAX, it's 2 hrs of so to Kennedy Space--you could make Cocoa Beach or DAytona a week's base, if you didn't get enough warm water beaches--or Orlando. OR reverse the trip. From Orlando to DC, you are looking at 14 hrs up the coast, so easy to do over 3-4 weeks. Elaine


----------



## jme (Aug 2, 2008)

*the ultimate east coast trip*

Washington DC  >  Williamsburg   >  Myrtle Beach >  Orlando. 

& skip the rest.........(catch some of those next time, but for now they're not in the same league as these!!!)

start off with the two best historical destinations in the country..... for history and patriotism......both are "can't miss" category and unforgettable.

& end with beach ( a short mental and physical break) and then Walt Disney World, etc.  

If you've never been to Orlando, you're missing THE most fun area in the world. (It makes Anaheim's Disney Land look like a day at  McDonald's "playground area".) 

Orlando has Epcot, Magic Kingdom, Animal Kingdom, Water Parks, Sea World, & both  UNIVERSAL's  Islands of Adventure & the original park. 

Having lived on the 'east coast' side  all our lives, these are the places that have been "highlighted" in our book..... and having visited the west coast many times, up & down, these are the places you will treasure most, imho. 

jme


----------



## CarlK (Aug 6, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Carl, how did you manage to book consecutive weeks? Liz



Hi Liz:
Sorry, for the delay in replying.  Just got back from a great long weekend in Quebec City.  Fantastic place to visit!

Back to your question -- these weeks were not exchanges.  They were booked through Wyndham using Wyndham points.
Carl


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks, Carl.
Liz


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Aug 8, 2008)

Top vote is Williamsburg...it will be very hot but you can cool off at Water Country. If heading north I would recommend Vermont or one of my favorite spots is North Conway, New Hampshire. Of course Disney is great also! Have a great trip.


----------



## Paumavista (Aug 8, 2008)

*The East Coast*

Depends on how much driving you want to do.....we're also from CA...transplanted to SC.

You could start in Maine along the coast (beautiful & rustic)....kinda like some areas of Washington State (don't remember the timeshares).

Washington DC/Williamsburg areas are great - Love the Marriott Manor in Williamsburg.  I was going to suggest that if you cut out Maine and start in Washington (cheaper flights) you could do DC and Williamsburg for 2 weeks.  But I don't know if that might be too much for your kids although there's plenty to see.

My family prefers Hilton Head over Myrtle Beach (and we have 5 kids.....so even with 5 kids we very much prefer the HH atmosphere).  Any of the Marriott OF resorts would be a wonderful break after DC/Williamsburg.  And you could make daytrips to Charleston or Savannah and Hunting Island.  The kids will see Aligators, dolphins, and swim in Warm ocean waters (we're from San Diego and we were surprised at how much warmer the water was).

Then you can wrap up the vacation in Orlando.....Disney World is really very different from Disneyland and the resorts in the area are such destinations in themselves.

ps....you could break up the "history" week in DC/Williamsburg with a week in HHI....it means backtracking.....but it might be worth it.......DC/HHI/Williamsburg/Orlando

Have a great trip.
Judy


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Timeshares will get you to Maine, New Jersey, Virginia, Florida and parts of Pennyslvania (if you're lucky).  But they won't get you to Washington D.C. (unless you're a Fairfield owner) and Philadelphia; Boston might be possible if you are a Marriott owner or if you get lucky.  If you are looking for the history of the east coast, you really need those original colonies, and that means the cities.  It would be difficult to see all of Washington D.C. in a week, and that doesn't get you to Philadelphia or Boston.  Williamsburg, of course, is great, but the action was "up north."

The beaches in the east are different from west coast beaches--but really, a beach is a beach is a beach.  In my opinion, you will have driven a long way for pretty much the same thing you always do if you stick to beaches.


----------



## llenod (Aug 9, 2008)

*Been to most of the places on the East Coast*



skimble said:


> Our kids are getting to the age where they can probably appreciate:
> 1.  Great geological/geographical landmarks
> 2.  Great historical landmarks
> 3.  Interesting and unique Beach settings.
> ...



Skimble,

I have been to the majority of the places mentioned in this thread.  I would skip the north east for another summer.  

I would begin my trip in DC and work my way south.  A week in DC will allow you to do a lot of the good stuff.  You could then drive down to Williamsburg, which on your way you could spend a day in Richmond at some Civil War battlefields.  Williamsburg is great, lots of history, shopping, attractions, etc... I would say 3-4 days in Williamsburg would be enough.  I would avoid VA beach as you have much better beaches south with warmer waters.  I would continue down 95 and swing over to Myrtle Beach, where you and your kids would love.  It is a beautiful beach and plenty of timeshares.  There is so much to do, you would need to spend a least a week there.  Afterwards, make your way to Orlando.  This puts you in the middle of it all.  10 days in Orlando should suffice for most attractions.  You have the Gulf of Mexico to your west and beautiful Cocoa beach to your east.  Both only an hour away.  You can't go wrong.  That would be a wonderful vacation!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 9, 2008)

New York City is one of the greatest cities in the world.  There is absolutely no question about that.  The Museum of Natural History, Central Park, the Gugenheim.  The statute of liberty is awe inspiring. The bridges, the buildings, the waterfront.  Take a ferry ride.

There is absolutely nothing like it on the west coast.  Even San Francisco, which I love, cannot be compared to NYC.  

Here is how you do it.  Don't stay in NYC.  Stay anywhere in North Jersey and take a bus or train.  You can do a few highlights in one to two days.

Missing NYC is like going to Japan and missing tokyo, or going to china and missing beijing, France and missing Paris, Italy and missing Rome.

If you can't do it this trip - do yourself a favor and take the children another time.


----------



## RonB (Aug 9, 2008)

I think trying to do the entire East Coast in one trip is too much. However, I'll add 2 places to think about:
Acadia NP in the NE - a weeks not enough to see it all though.
Va mountains with a stay at Massanutten. You have the Blue Ridge Parkway and Shenandoah NP in the area. Also Luray Caverns is not too far. You are about an hour from Charlottesville with UVA and Monticello.
Ron


----------

